# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  غیر فعال کردن Show Hidden

## .:KeihanCPU:.

سلام
نمیدونم چطوری در خواستمو بگم که تایپیکم پاک نشه.
چندی پیش یه کامپیوتر دیدم که یه ویروس گرفته بود و وقتی میخواستم گزینه Show hidden ...  رو فعال کنم اجازه نمیداد و کارم هیچ تاثیری نداشت
خواستم بدونم این تغییرات در رجیستری اعمال شده که فایهای Hidden  رو نمیشه دید 
و اگر اینطوره کجای رجیستری ؟ چطوری میتونم دوباره Show Hidden رو فعال کنم؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
فايل ضميمه رو بعد از اينكه Decompress كردين روش Enter بزنين تا تو رجيستري Import بشه
بعدش سيستم رو ريستارت كنيد

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

دوست عزیز لطفا به صورت سورس قرار بدبد

----------


## majjjj

روی فایل کلیک راست کنید سپس گزینه edit  رو انتخاب کنید
کاملا متوجه میشید

----------


## مهران رسا

با این ماژول می تونی کلید های معرفی شده رو در رجیستری تغییر بدی .

برای مثال :

برای نوشتن یک مقدار DWord . می تونی اینطوری عمل کنی :

SetDwordValue "مقدار کلید" , "نام کلید" , "مسیر"

----------


## vbhamed

> دوست عزیز لطفا به صورت سورس قرار بدبد



سلام
اين فايل رجيستري هست نه فايل Exe
خودش يك نوع فايل متنيه كه سورس حساب ميشه
طبق دستور *Majjjj* جان عمل كنيد

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

میدونم این تغییرات در رجیستری واقع میشه خواستم بدونم در کجای رجیستری

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091
"NoControlPanel"=dword:00000000
"NoFolderOptions"=dword:00000000
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Policies\Explorer\Advanced]


این کدها داخل اون Reg بود 
nocontrolpanel که مربوط به کنترل پنل
nofolderoption که مربوط به نمایش فولدر آپشن
nodrivetypeautorun مربوط به چیه؟
آیا کدای بالا میتونن باعث شن که دیگه وقتی گزینه Shoew Hidden ... رو کلیک میکنم تغییرات ذخیره بشن و فایلهای هیدن رو ببینم 
قصد من کشتن ویروس نیست میخوام بدونم کجا این تغییرات رو مینویسه.
با تشکر...

----------


## majjjj

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Policies\Explorer]


[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Policies\Explorer\Advanced]

تو این مسیر ها باید دنبالش بگردی
البته فکر کنم چیزی که شما میگی باید یک فایل کمکی هم داشته باشه که کارش اینه که این مسرها رو مرتب چک کنه و اگه تغیر کرد دوباره باسازی کنه

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

یعنی واقعا کسی تا حالا با این ویروس برخورد نکرده که بدونه اسمش توی رجیستری چیه؟

----------


## majjjj

یک نمونش رو من با نام sal.xls.exe دیدم

----------

